# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  C-frame mini full alu chế tạo từ a-z của Secondhand

## secondhand

C frame từ ve chai.

Chào các bác!
Tôi đến từ xứ sở 9 con rồng, miền đất mà có 2 cây cầu chà bá gác chân lên. Hôm nay tôi đến đây với tinh thần giao lưu, học hỏi là 9 và ... chém gió là ...10.

Mục đích của tôi làm dự ớn mini này là để phục vụ cá nhân, yêu cầu cạp được nhôm là hạnh phúc lắm rồi ạ. Thực ra nó chỉ là máy phay cơ, nguyên liệu là những thứ phế liệu được góp nhặc đó đây và được bắt đầu từ con số 0. Tôi là dân nhà nông, trồng lúa là chinh kể cả các thứ rau rác nên cây C frame này cũng không ngoại lệ. Mùa này nước bị ngập mặn nên không trồng lúa mà ... trồng máy  :Big Grin:  Báo cáo các bác em nó full nhôm và được gia công từ A -V, XYZ là ray bi nên không làm được.

Trước tiên là hình ảnh phát họa sơ sơ



Thực ra thì lúc đầu vẽ em nó cũng mập lắm, nhưng tìm nhôm không được như ý buộc phải sửa bản vẽ lại theo phế liệu nên em nó ốm nhách.
Thông số 3 vòng em nó như sau:
- X 400mm
- Y 160mm
- Z 150mm
Dự là sẽ chia thành 3 giai đoạn thi công.
 Giai đoạn 1 là CBC 
 Giai đoạn 2 là BTD
 Giai đoạn 3 là CNC (cái này còn tùy kinh phí từ trên rót xuống)

Mùa vừa rồi bán được 100 dạ lúa đi sì phố mua ve chai

Tấm nhôm dày 15mm này phải đổi 10 dạ lúa, về cắt manh mún ra vừa đủ cái body


Thêm 1 mớ xí quách
Ray X bản 15mm, ổ bi có cánh
Ray Y THK SHS20LC
Ray Z THK SHS15

Sau khi xẻ thịt chúng nó ra mang lên bàn mổ KASUGA




Đầu tiên là mặt bích cho ổ bi XY, phần này cần chính xác nên phải gia công trên máy xịn. Trước tiên phay biên cạnh X và rãnh cho ổ bi X, tiếp theo kẹp phôi cạnh X và tháo kẹp Y để phay biên Y. Cuối cùng trở bề gá phôi so sao cho kim không nhút nhít phay tiếp rãnh cho ổ bi Y thế là xong. Tuy cực lúc đầu nhưng sau này rã ráp vệ sinh thì không cần cân chỉnh gì ráo, cứ thả các ổ bi vào mà ráp thui.

Tiếp theo là bàn X cũng phải ghép vì tìm không ra nhôm như ý



Vì nhôm bãi được khuyến mãi quá nhiều lổ nên phải né từa lưa hột dưa, hơi mất trật tự nhưng úp xuống cũng chả thấy gì.


Cũng phay cho nó 2 rãnh thả ray vào, công đoạn này cũng chua chát lắm, vì gia công trên máy phay cơ mà yêu cầu vừa bót ray và đúng khoảng cách để bi chạy mượt cũng mất cả buổi. Cái thân trục Y cũng phải theo vậy luôn.



Phần thân trục Z cần gia công 2 tấm cùng lúc 1 lần gá, phay cạnh lắp ray Z xong phay luôn cạnh chân trục để đảm bảo vuông góc. Mặt bích trục Z cũng làm tương tự vì toàn nhôm nên cho nó vào ngàm hết để tăng thêm phần cứng vững.

Hôm nay thế là xong, ngày maí ráp chúng nó lại. Không phải là anh hùng bàn phím nên lâu lâu gõ chữ cũng đuối thiệt  :Big Grin: 

Lần đầu tiên viết bài nên chưa biết lệ làng ra sao, có chi các bác cứ ném gạch ... em lượm.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, duonghoang, Ga con, hoangmanh, hung1706, ppgas, solero, thanhtrung

----------


## CKD

Nhận ra người quen. Đợi lâu quá giờ mới thấy lên sóng. Xém chút quên hết hình ảnh cái máy.

Không lên sóng cũng không biết nick luôn hehe

----------

secondhand

----------


## secondhand

> Nhận ra người quen. Đợi lâu quá giờ mới thấy lên sóng. Xém chút quên hết hình ảnh cái máy.
> 
> Không lên sóng cũng không biết nick luôn hehe


Hehe mới cóa 1 tháng nay thôi mà quên rồi sao

----------


## secondhand

Hôm nay dựng em nó lên tự đứng được rồi



Mới bấy nhiêu đây mà bắt hơn 100 con vít lục giác

Em nó tự đứng mới rãnh tay tiện vít me nè


Vít me phi 16 bước 2 răng vuông thép C45

Ta rô đầu cốt vít me răng M6 để bắt vô lăng nhưng ......

Vào xọt rác hết 1 cây, mũi ta rô không tiếc mà tiếc cây vít me ..... huhuhu

Sẳn dao tiện luôn 2 mũi ta rô để làm đai ốc cho lẹ



1 cặp ta rô ngược xuôi, cái này mua ko có à khakha



2 cái mũi trên sẽ đột vô 3 cục thau này


Tuy đại óc được ta rô rất bót nhưng thêm miến teflon, xâu chúng nó lại cho trục Z khử rơ cho chắc
.
Chạy bằng cơm cho nên cần phải có du xích, thế là phang luôn


Du xích cũng cố số má như ai chứ  :Big Grin: 


Kết thúc 1 đêm vất vả rã rời với em nó.

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, cnclaivung, duonghoang, Ga con, haiquanckbn, huanpt, iamnot.romeo, minhdt_cdt10, mpvmanh, nhatson, Ona, ppgas, solero, thanhtrung, Tuấn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bái phục bái phục !!!

----------

secondhand

----------


## duonghoang

--- Lỡ rồi sao ko lên motor chạy CNC luôn bác, máy đẹp vầy mà chạy cơ thì hơi uổng @@

----------

secondhand

----------


## huanpt

Máy đẹp. Em ghiền

----------

secondhand

----------


## secondhand

> --- Lỡ rồi sao ko lên motor chạy CNC luôn bác, máy đẹp vầy mà chạy cơ thì hơi uổng @@


Năm nay hạn hán quá, mùa màn thất bát,  không biết có lúa để đổi motor không chứ nghe CNC là em khoái lắm.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Tuấn

Con máy này có lẽ đẹp nhất diễn đàn mình rồi 👍

----------

haiquanckbn, secondhand

----------


## NhanSoctrang

Nhìn cái máy tiện và cái nick thấy quen, bác có phải là người chế chiếc Ford không ạ?

----------

secondhand

----------


## CKD

Trùm diy đồ chơi bên rchobby365 đoá ạ.

----------

secondhand

----------


## biết tuốt

đẹp thế mà không lên cnc tiếc quá bác

----------

secondhand

----------


## secondhand

> Con máy này có lẽ đẹp nhất diễn đàn mình rồi 👍


Bác nói vậy em ngại quá, con của em chỉ là chuột nhắt thôi. Em mới xem qua con của bác thì không thể tưởng, đúng là khủng long bạo chúa, nó xứng đáng lên đầu bản trong diễn đàn này  :Big Grin: 




> Nhìn cái máy tiện và cái nick thấy quen, bác có phải là người chế chiếc Ford không ạ?


Đi đâu mà lọt qua đây vậy bác  :Smile: 




> đẹp thế mà không lên cnc tiếc quá bác


Cám ơn bác đã động viên! Lên CNC thì phải cần sự giúp đở nhiệt tình của các bác, em mới vô nên ngáo mấy vụ điện đóm CNC này lắm.

----------


## secondhand

Thấy các bác trong diễn đàn chế CNC mà toàn dùng CNC cắt, nhìn sản phẩm tê người. Ở xứ sở thần tiên của em thì chả có ma CNC nào cả, em thì chỉ có mỗi cái cưa dĩa cầm tay, cắt xong 1 nhát thì các lóng tay nó tê muốn rụng rời

Base gá trục phay của em đây


Máy tiện mini mà không có mâm 4 chấu, gá vầy tiện cũng hồi hộp sợ không biết nó bay về đâu. Trục phay 60mm nên móc thô 58mm thôi.



Mặt bích gá trục phay rời để sau này có phay nghiên thì xoay, xoay xong trả về vị trí cũ nên cần chốt định vị.

Tuy bàn Y và chân truc Z được phay phẳng và vuông nhưng phải móc lổ thế này cho chắc ăn, khỏi cân chỉnh sau này.


Cái spindle tháo trên máy tiện gá ngược lên cho nó móc, motor DC 110v 50w móc lổ 60mm nên bị bựa.

Để cho thằng đệ móc mình tiện sờ pím
Tìm được ông nhôm 6061 60mm lổ 40mm, ko có ống này mà dùng nhôm đặt móc lổ chắc chít thằng nhỏ

Mình mua cặp bạc đạn NSK 7005C rế đạn bằng phíp, loại hộp vàng Tạ uyên nó bán 760k/cặp, loại này ko biết có bền không đây các bác



Trục này dùng collet ER20

Lấp chúng nó lại xong gá vào luynet động xoay bàn trượt phụ tiện côn chính trên trục phay luôn

Gá kiểu này phải hy sinh cái luynet là móc lỗ to ra cho vừa trục phay, nhưng ko sao vì cái luynet đó cũng DIY mà

Rà côn đã xong, đưa đá mài vảo mài

Cả 2 quay đều quay đều

Tiếp tục cặp puly 3 tầng


Bộ này mình dùng 2 bạc đạn 7005 úp xuống cùng chiều lấp phía dưới, phía trên dùng bạc 6xxx cho nhẹ đạn  :Big Grin: 

Ướm thử nghía chút để ngủ ngon coi


Cám ơn các bạn đã xem!

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, duonghoang, elenercom, Ga con, GORLAK, minhdt_cdt10, Ona, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## Truong2578

Bái phục ... bái phục. 
em cứ tưởng đang xem mấy anh tây DIY, không ngờ VN cũng có

----------

secondhand

----------


## anhcos

Cái cục chống đỡ cái vit me là món gì thế bác, bác chế ra món đó luôn à.

----------


## Ona

thánh chế là đây......

----------

haiquanckbn, secondhand

----------


## linhdt1121

Phục cụ sát đất.

----------

secondhand

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác tiện hơi bị cứng tay à, bái phục bái phục  :Smile:

----------

secondhand

----------


## secondhand

> Bái phục ... bái phục. 
> em cứ tưởng đang xem mấy anh tây DIY, không ngờ VN cũng có


Em ở Việt Nam nên uống Xá xị Mirinda, bác thấy dòng chử "Thơm nồng hướng Xá xị" đấy  :Big Grin:

----------

haiquanckbn

----------


## secondhand

> Cái cục chống đỡ cái vit me là món gì thế bác, bác chế ra món đó luôn à.


Cái đó là giá đở di động (Luynet) được gắn trên băng trượt dọc máy tiện khi tiện những chi tiết dài, lúc mua máy tiện không có nên phải tự xử luôn bác ạ, còn ship nước ngoài thì xin lỗi em chịu không nỗi
Sản đây có vài hình ảnh cho bác tự DIY luôn, đây là cách làm thủ công khi thiếu cái gọi là CNC. Các bác có CNC thì đừng xem phần này và đừng cười em nhé!

Cắt thô theo kich thước tâm và băng trượt của máy, vì máy nhỏ nên dùng nhôm 6061 dày 20mm, nếu máy bác lớn thì làm bằng gang cho vững


Cắt xong khoang lổ tâm để phay tròn


Gá lên băng dọc móc lỗ trên chính máy tiện của mình


Phay 2 rãnh và 2 cục thau lấp vô


Tiện cho nó 2 cái bulong để khóa


Nếu tiện tốc độ cao thì lấp cho nó 2 cái bạc đạn

Chúc bác DIY vui vẻ  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, cuong, thanhtrung, tiinicat, Tuấn

----------


## truongkiet

> Cái cục chống đỡ cái vit me là món gì thế bác, bác chế ra món đó luôn à.


luynet động,cần ko em chế cho

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt

----------


## secondhand

Hôm nay mông má và gá motor cho em hoạt 


Moi trong ve chai được cái motor DC100v 200W 3000v/p lấp vô là chiến được rồi

Làm đêm bị buồn ngủ hay sao mà đi gắn cái gá sờ pín bị ngược tay vậy trời  :Frown:  Chụp hình thì bị floue

Công việc đầu tiện là làm 1 bộ flycut và vài cái móng để gá kẹp phôi


 Vài cái cán dao

Phay thử đường kính 100m giãm tốc 2:1 trên nhôm ăn sâu 0,5mm là bựa rồi

Các bác tư vấn cho em cái motor nào mạnh mạnh rẽ rẽ tí, lên cho em nó lực tí. Phần body thì chưa rên rung gì hết là motor nó è è rồi, nếu mũi ngón 13mm phay sắt thì chạy vô tư.

Thôi khuya rồi xuống lục cơm nguội ăn

Ấy chết lo làm mà chiều quên mua đồ ăn, cái chảo kho quẹt hêt mịa rùi, thôi ăn cơm với Chivas giải khát 333 cho dễ ngủ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Đến đây coi như xong giai đoạn 1 *CBC* (*C*ắt *B*ằng *C*ơm) Chẩn bị lúa lên tiếp giai đoạn 2 là BTD  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Chúc các bác ngủ ngon!

----------

anhxco, duonghoang, iamnot.romeo, Minh Phi Nguyen, thuhanoi, tiinicat, Tuấn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bữa nay tình cờ xem lại bài này, cảm giác vẫn còn phê phê  :Smile: ))

----------

cnclaivung, secondhand

----------


## huuminhsh

cái máy tiện của bác nhìn yêu quá

----------

secondhand

----------


## khangscc

Ông này làm cái máy gây nghiện quá, cần motor kiểu gì em săn cho hoặc xài servo cao tốc đi cho ngon, motor DC ở cần thơ có mấy chú to vật vã mà ông chủ bán đắc quá. Tiện cho em hỏi ống tưới ngụi a mua ở đâu thế

----------

secondhand

----------


## Tuấn

Em khiếp bác chủ nhất là cái đoạn chia miếng nhôm này :



Về tay nghề tiện thì em quen mấy bác bậc 7 lâu năm cũng tiện được như bác chủ. Nhưng về khoản thiết kế khung máy hợp lý thì trong những người em quen chắc chỉ có cụ tcm mới ngồi cùng chiếu được với bác này.

----------

haiquanckbn, secondhand

----------


## haiquanckbn

Lạy thánh!!!!

----------

secondhand

----------


## CKD

Thêm vài pic nữa...


Có luôn tự động trục X, tăng giảm tốc độ, đảo chiều đủ cả.



Sau đó là đoạn máy full alu ăn sắt. Mà lại bận xử lý cái plasma từ xa nên không thu thập được hình ảnh. Tiếc quá  :Frown:

----------

secondhand

----------


## khangscc

Nghe đồn đại ka này có muôn con biến tần rồi, đại ca cần con đầu kéo ko ? em đi bãi cân cho một quả, nhỏ gọn 60 hz 3500 rpm khả năng over lên 120hz chắc vô tư con giống giống như con của lảo hưng bán đấy :Smile:

----------

secondhand

----------


## hminhtq

Hóng Cụ seconhand cho a e xem cái clip ăn sắt e học hỏi vs

----------


## secondhand

@Tuấn
Vì nhà nghèo mà bác, ko có $ dư dả nên e cố xoay trở đâu vào đấy cho đỡ tôn phôi nhôm ạ.

@ Khang
Biến tần và motor cũng có mớ rồi, nhưng ngẫm lại cái nào cổ cho ra cổ, tân ra tân nên để cho nó vậy mới đúng phong cách của 1 con phay cơ truyền thống  :Big Grin: 
Nếu có gặp con dc 100v nào nhỏ gọn 400w thì hú anh.
Cái ống tưới nguội a mua trên Tạ uyên, nhưng hiện tại như hình CKD chụp thì nó là ... cái đèn  :Big Grin:  có chạy nhanh được đâu mà tưới nguội 

$ hminhtq
Phay sắt có gì lạ đâu bác, ăn sâu ko nổi thì mỏng mỏng quất tuốt, vì quay tay nên cũng cảm giác được độ "bựa" của nó  :Big Grin:

----------


## khangscc

> @Tuấn
> Vì nhà nghèo mà bác, ko có $ dư dả nên e cố xoay trở đâu vào đấy cho đỡ tôn phôi nhôm ạ.
> 
> @ Khang
> Biến tần và motor cũng có mớ rồi, nhưng ngẫm lại cái nào cổ cho ra cổ, tân ra tân nên để cho nó vậy mới đúng phong cách của 1 con phay cơ truyền thống 
> Nếu có gặp con dc 100v nào nhỏ gọn 400w thì hú anh.
> Cái ống tưới nguội a mua trên Tạ uyên, nhưng hiện tại như hình CKD chụp thì nó là ... cái đèn  có chạy nhanh được đâu mà tưới nguội 
> 
> $ hminhtq
> Phay sắt có gì lạ đâu bác, ăn sâu ko nổi thì mỏng mỏng quất tuốt, vì quay tay nên cũng cảm giác được độ "bựa" của nó


400w có à, cao tốc luôn á  :Smile:  mai chộp cho cái tấm hình rồi gửi cho

----------


## Tuấn

> Vì nhà nghèo mà bác, ko có $ dư dả nên e cố xoay trở đâu vào đấy cho đỡ tôn phôi nhôm ạ.


Em thấy vụ thiết kế kết cấu máy cụ làm quá tốt ạ.
Ngoài các phần chính xác này nọ, tính kết cấu máy cũng là cái phần em ngán nhất. Làm không đúng thì cuối cùng con máy cũng không chạy tốt được.

Như cái vụ em hỏi mọi người về nối dài cái máy mài của em thêm 3 m nữa í. Lúc chưa nối nó đã yếu, nối thêm 3 mét nó lúc lắc chực gục béng cái đầu xuống. Hoảng quá em mới chống tạm rồi chụp ảnh đưa lên đây cầu cứu, roài thì mọi người tư vấn xong, em làm theo đến lúc xong em bảo mấy anh em tháo cây chống ra xem nó có tự đứng được không mà chả ma nào dám tháo, chỉ sợ gẫy phát là cái máy đi luôn. Em đành cho cẩu vào móc hờ lên nó, roài hạ từ từ .... ngon choét cụ ạ. 

Đến lúc thử tải em cũng lo, cho bơm thủy lực ép từ từ .... quái nhỉ lúc chưa nối mà ép lên 170 kg/cm2 nó cong 3cm mà em nối xong dài ngoẵng theo kiểu các cụ tư vấn em ép thoải mái nó chả cong tẹo nào .... hì hì. Lúc ấy đám lính nhà em chúng nó nhìn em như thần thánh phương nào giá lâm ấy cụ ạ  :Smile:   :Smile:  chúng nó biết đếch đâu là toàn cái em đi hỏi cả chứ cái ngữ như em thì có tính được cái gì đâu hi hi   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Mong cụ và các cụ khác thạo cái món kết cấu này tiếp tục tư vấn cho đám gà qué bọn em đỡ ngu phí  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

secondhand, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

nè bác đồ 2nd , có 1 con DC chổi than , AC 100V , 1.1kw , 4800rpm , quay cực êm , cân bằng động rất tốt , phi tầm 70 , dài 2 tấc , có chơi được không ? đem qua cái thớt cho tặng cho nó hợp pháp nè.

----------

secondhand

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em đăng kí 1 con chế máy tiện mini anh Nam ơi. Chạy qua hộp điều tốc hbua mua of cụ Hải chắc chạy ngon ah hehe

----------


## secondhand

> nè bác đồ 2nd , có 1 con DC chổi than , AC 100V , 1.1kw , 4800rpm , quay cực êm , cân bằng động rất tốt , phi tầm 70 , dài 2 tấc , có chơi được không ? đem qua cái thớt cho tặng cho nó hợp pháp nè.


Cám ơn cụ Nam trước! Cái bộ điều tốc mình ráp Dc, đưa motor Ac chổi than vô vẫn chạy được. Để thử nếu ko đươc mình đưa lên thớt cho tặng tiếp người khác.

----------


## secondhand

> nè bác đồ 2nd , có 1 con DC chổi than , AC 100V , 1.1kw , 4800rpm , quay cực êm , cân bằng động rất tốt , phi tầm 70 , dài 2 tấc , có chơi được không ? đem qua cái thớt cho tặng cho nó hợp pháp nè.


Cám ơn cụ Nam trước! Bộ điều tốc mình ráp Dc, chạy Fet nên motor Ac chổi than nó làm tuốt. Nếu mang về chạy ko ổn thì đưa lên thớt cho tặng tiếp D:

Như những tấm hinh CKD chụp up phía trên, nó đã bước qua được giai đoạn 2 là bán tự động. Chắc qua tết rãnh rỗi lên tiếp giai đoạn cuối ...  CNC

----------


## Thanh Nguyễn Quốc

Máy nhỏ mà có võ  :Smile: )

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Tuyệt.Diy từ a-z  :Embarrassment:  Xin ngả mũ trước bác thớt !!
Thớt cho phép e ăn cắp ý tưởng dựng máy của bác để chế e máy cnc đầu tay của mình ạ  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## ppgas

Vừa mới được dịp ghé thăm ông chủ thớt (và đồng đội), đúng là đáng khâm phục. 
"Dàn công cụ" hầu như là tự chế. Mấy món đồ gá cực kỳ đơn giản nhưng lợi hại kinh  :Smile: . Sợ nhất là cáincán dao khỏa măt D40 tự chế (ngoài những món tự chế ở trên đã nói). Biểu diên trên tấm nhôm nhìn mà... ực ực ... thèm  :Smile: . Ba dớ giờ còn dính trên cái áo vía kkk... Động cơ kéo spindle chỉ là con DC cũ kỹ 200W. 
Vĩnh Long không có bãi seconhand, chứ nếu có thì cũng đói vì mấy lão tự chế ở đây đã đến mức "khóc thét" rồi kkk...
Và cảm ơn buổi off cafe vui vẻ, nhiệt tình. 

PS: giao đơn hàng "khủng" từ SG về đúng là có lãi lớn.

----------

CKD, Minh Phi Nguyen, secondhand

----------


## secondhand

Cám ơn Ppgas đã nhiệt tình mang giao tận tay đơn hàng "khủng", lại còn khuyến mãi nữa chứ he he

----------

